# Will Assassin Snails Kill My Nerites?



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You gotta take the nerites out and then let the assassins do their thing....


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

what about baby ramshorns. my 10gal is starting to see more and more of these things. :/


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

IME, assassins will eat every single snail in your tank, regardless of size... nerites, spixi, MTS, ramshorns, etc. If they can't bring one down by themselves, they'll group up to kill it.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

dammit... I don't have anywhere to put them. my son has a 3 gal tank, but I have over 20 nerites.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Nerites are usually there last choice on the menu. But if its convenient they will take it down, or if they are hungry.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely yes, they will kill them.

My own theory is Assassin snails poison their prey. I started off with 5x BIG Zebra nerites in my 46gal and added a handful of Assassins to take care of a massive pond snail infestation. Within a week 2x of my Zebras were dead (not eaten- just dead) and the others were not moving around much, staying closed up most of the time (they'd peek out every now and then, so I knew they were still alive), so I moved the remaining 3x over to my 90gal. Within a week of that the remaining 3x still died. 

I had 5x other Zebra nerites that went into my 90gal at the same time the others went into my 46gal. Every single one of those is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Interesting Laurelee.


----------

